# Blue Widow!



## Dr.Dro (Nov 18, 2007)

I just picked up some of this BW from my local smoke shop for 10 seeds, about 80 beans, I was woundering has anyone grew it or heard of it?
Ill be making my grow journal soon as I get setup
Dro:cool2:


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 18, 2007)

never heard of it... probably someone's repackaged bagseed.... LOL

Just kidding... wanted to tune in for future info ...


----------



## maverick (Nov 18, 2007)

:woohoo: my last grow was blue widow check out my pics .... it was a hybrid thow..
it was really easy to grow jus the basic guidelines but they do tend to streach a little mine where nearly 5ft near the end of flowering  but man it would turn the hardest of tokers into a casper looking state... gd luck great stufff....


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 18, 2007)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> never heard of it... probably someone's repackaged bagseed.... LOL
> 
> Just kidding... wanted to tune in for future info ...


 
Good luck with your grow! 


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 18, 2007)

maverick said:
			
		

> :woohoo: my last grow was blue widow check out my pics .... it was a hybrid thow..
> it was really easy to grow jus the basic guidelines but they do tend to streach a little mine where nearly 5ft near the end of flowering but man it would turn the hardest of tokers into a casper looking state... gd luck great stufff....


 

What pics? Where? :chuck: 

Stunzeed..


----------



## IV:XX (Nov 18, 2007)

Blue Widow...Was it from "Dinafem feminised"?

Dr Chronic carries these seeds! I was thinking about buying some as I only buy Feminized seeds...I was just curious if they were of good quality?

 "Dinafem feminised" Blue Widow:
Interior flowering. # 50-55 Exterior days: # 10 October Performance 400 grams to Promote# high Effect sedante, medicinal Genetics predominantly indicates bittersweet Fragrance Height 2 meters This variety is a crossing of the flavors most aromatic acquaintances. It dominates the fragrance of White Widow, but has an unusual fruity fund that causes smells it as a caramel of fruits. It produces hard, dense tops like stones, with contents of extreme resin, that cover all the small leaves of the flowers; ideal to do hash with flavor to fruits and also for the interior cultivation, therefore itself does not stretch a lot. It acquires the violet coloring of the blueberry, above all in outside, and in cultivations of high mountain, produces but resin that any another variety. 10 seeds.

I am looking for the strain with the best "narcotic like effects"...I would love to hear any suggestions of strains they have tried that meet this description...ALL BODY VERY RELAXING ABSENT OF RACING THOUGHTS AND ANXIETY!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 18, 2007)

IV:XX I got these seeds from SMOKE SINGALS, It's not a seed shop but they still sell them lol.
Thanks for the infomation bro.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 18, 2007)

maverick said:
			
		

> :woohoo: my last grow was blue widow check out my pics .... it was a hybrid thow..
> it was really easy to grow jus the basic guidelines but they do tend to streach a little mine where nearly 5ft near the end of flowering but man it would turn the hardest of tokers into a casper looking state... gd luck great stufff....


 
Give me a link bro.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

I found my old Cannabibles and there was BW in there so I thought I'd post the pics and share them with you guys!
I hope mine turn up like this 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## IV:XX (Nov 20, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> IV:XX I got these seeds from SMOKE SINGALS, It's not a seed shop but they still sell them lol.
> Thanks for the infomation bro.
> Dro:cool2:



What breeder? Was it   "Dinafem feminised"?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

:confused2: Umm...I don't know, I got them from a walk in store. I did'nt ask them what breeder they got the seeds from, I'm guessing from a local grower. I just picked the ones I wonted, bought them and left. 
I don't think they are feminised seeds etheir! 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like a great bible 


Can you share what kind of book that is and if it's for sale?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Looks like a great bible
> 
> 
> Can you share what kind of book that is and if it's for sale?


 
Yea I got the collection, It has all the versions(1,2 and 3 cannabibles)I got it from chapters.
I don't know if you guys got that in holland but I think you can order them.
There pretty cool it's about a guy going all over the world tasting diffrent strains and then writeing reviews about them.
 Here the link!
:cool2:
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/search?keywords=cannabible&pageSize=10


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh man that looks good. I remember I read something about it but I've never bought it.

Thanks man.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

Your welcome man, Yea It's a very good and usefull book!
Hope you enjoy it 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 20, 2007)

Dr Dro..

Can you post picture where you can actually read the text?

thanks..


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

Here you go!
This is one of my favorite strains! 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks.. now thats some serious DOG ****.

might have to look into that strain on the next purchase


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 21, 2008)

Is Blue Widow considerd as a F1 Hybrid?
Dro:cool2:


----------

